
The Outrage Epidemic - Reedx
https://medium.com/@russroberts/i-cant-hear-you-e7a218831f07
======
CincinnatiMan
Enjoyed the article. Maybe a little long and repetitive in the middle, but
overall good. I also agree with his sentiment and my personal solution is to
do my best to not contribute to the problem but don't worry too much beyond
that. If we face another civil war due to echo chambers, oh well, not worth
stressing over.

~~~
Nuzzerino
Yeah, just a civil war, nothing too stressful about that at all.

